# Endless compile time due to..?



## dlind (May 22, 2011)

Hello!

Yesterday I decided to dust off my old PII 450Mhz (1GB ram) and transform it into a mailserver with the help of FreeBSD 8.2. So I started out with 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix/ && make install clean
```
 and noticed that the configure took a very long time to finish and the compilation itself is barely moving.

I figure that the process should be somewhat faster than this. When I check *top* I notice that the process *cc1* takes up 100% of the CPU. Is this normal or should I investigate this further?

Any idea is a great idea! 

Regards,

David


----------



## rusty (May 22, 2011)

Ctrl+T in the running terminal might give some more output.
Postfix shouldn't take very long to build.


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2011)

Yes, a Pentium II will take a while to compile things.  100% CPU in cc1 while it's compiling is normal.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2011)

If you're on that slow a CPU consider using packages whenever you can and only use ports when you need certain non-default options.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 23, 2011)

Having a nice slim kernel on that box should improve compile times drastically.


----------



## phoenix (May 24, 2011)

And just how would a slim kernel affect how fast a CPU can compile C code?  Compilation times are limited by the speed of the CPU, the speed/amount of RAM, and the speed of the disks.  Not the size of the kernel.


----------

